# New! 3D Printed Frag Racks, Frag Plugs and Auto Feeder Mounts



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

*Check out our new 3D Printed accessories, NOW ON SALE! *

*3D Printed Frag Racks*










Our 3D Printed Frag Rack Brackets lets you customize your frag rack to fit your tank and your needs! Simply clip our brackets to standard egg-crate/frag rack sections to create a frag rack to your specifications. Use multiple pairs of brackets to extend your frag rack as long as you want!

Made from durable and high quality reef safe materials, these 3D Printed Frag Racks are sure to last you a long time to come.

*Available in multiple sizes and colours*
http://www.mangroves.ca/product/3d-printed-frag-racks/

*3D Printed Frag Plugs*










Now introducing our newest addition, 3D Printed Coral and Frag Plugs.
Fabricated locally, these plugs are 100% reef safe and give you more ease and freedom over standard ceramic plugs.

*Available in multiple colours*
*5 Pack:* http://www.mangroves.ca/product/3d-printed-frag-plugs-5-pack/
*10 Pack: *http://www.mangroves.ca/product/3d-printed-frag-plugs-10-pack/

*3D Printed Auto Feeder Mounts/Brackets*










Designed for use with Eheim, Hydor and other automatic feeders, these 3D Printed Brackets/Mounts are a unique solution for aquarium owners with no suitable surface to mount their automatic feeder.

Easily convert your Auto Feeder to a HOB (Hang on Back) Auto Feeder by mounting it directly to our durable and attractive brackets and simplify your feeding setup!

*Available in multiple colours*
http://www.mangroves.ca/product/3d-printed-auto-feeder-bracket-mount/


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Very cool products !


----------

